# What adhesive will stick ceramic tile to pvc?



## trickshot63 (Apr 2, 2013)

I recently ripped out my in-shower bathroom window and I am replacing it with a new picture window. I am gonna frame in the window with pvc boards and I want my ceramic tile to run all the way up to the inside edges of the pvc board. Obviously ceramic has cement board behind it which it is glued to but what can I glue the part with that touches the pvc board? I am sorry if I didn't explain this correctly this is the best that I can do. Thanks for any help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue, the tile should be butted up against the outside edges of the PVC, not glued to it.
Hopefully you have Thin set under tile not "glue".


----------



## trickshot63 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Yes, I meant thin set*

What I'm trying to do is have the tiles come to the inside edges of the pvc boards because there will be no window moulding. Do you get what I mean?


----------



## trickshot63 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to do it like it is in this link...http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30861, about halfway down the page, but the insides of the window frame will be PVC board, because the window is in the shower so I didn't want to use wood and I don't want to use tile.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are using a good quality modified thinset (powdered) you will be fine --

Hopefully you have filled the voids between the PVC trim and the Durrock with thinset and waterproofed the walls and pvc junction well with a a paint on waterproofing like Redguard or Hydroban.


----------



## trickshot63 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still in the "Exactly how in the %@&$# do I do this" stage right now Mr. Mike. Thanks to everyone for their quick responses...GREAT SITE


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When the walls are prepped--with gaps filled and waterproofing on---first thing to do is install the 'picture frame' around the window opening---

Silver duct tape is my favorite 'helper'---back butter the caps with modified thinset---then tape them in place until the thinset is set----some times small finishing nails will help to keep things from shifting.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I still think you would be far better off having the jamb extensions stick out far enough that the tile will come out flush or a little behind PVC trim.
Trying to install the tile over the PVC would be a great way for the moisture to get in.


----------

